# Whats your lake of choice?



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets say you want to go fishing and catch BIG fish, and fast action too. What body of water would you choose and why?


For myself, (ice fishing or open water) it would have to be Flaming Gorge for my first choice. But closer to home, I'd choose Deer Creek. 


I like to bring home fish for the pan and smoker. That's what motivates me to stay away from waters with size restrictions like Strawberry and Schofield.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Flaming Gorge tops my list all year round. Several species to choose from, big mackinaw being my favorite target. Really enjoy boat-in camping. Added + is gorgeous scenery and tons of wildlife on the Utah end. Burbot Bash is coming up next weekend (Jan, 24, 25, 26).

Fish Lake is a good 2nd choice even though launching a boat can sometimes be a pain in the patoot. Of course, Fish Lake isn't always an easy place to catch fish...at least not for me.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Does it have to be in UT?


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

High Desert Elk said:


> Does it have to be in UT?


I fish the Wyoming side of the Gorge 90% of the time, so I guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Toledo Bend then.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Guy next to me today caught a 28" 6.5lb rainbow today... and it was not from Strawberry. Biggest fish I've ever seen by far from the small lake I'd rather not name on a public forum. We limited out in just over 2 hours with really nice fat rainbows, throwing back easily another dozen+.


-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Dallan, the place your referring to I'm sure takes a great effort (or snowmobile) to reach. But I'm with ya on the tight lips.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Big fish and fast action too. Well....don't we all!!

Unfortunately, I think that's what you call a conundrum.
With fish management you usually try for one, or the other: quality vs. quantity.
Sometimes you can get situations where you get both, but not usually.

If we are talking Utah, and you are looking for both quantity and quality at the same time, I think there is 1 fishery that truly meets that desire: Lake Powell stripers.

If you really want fish for the smoker -- then stop worrying about the quality side, and find a good quantity brook trout lake! Boulder Mountain would be the choice. Or, Fish Lake and target splake.


Now, here's the real secret. You asked for both quality and quantity to bring home fish for both the pan and the smoker. The best answer for this scenario is: Costco.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm with PBH. 
Love to ice fish at fish lake. 
Lake Powell is a blast for stripers. And they are good eating. When u get tired of stripers go after small mouth bass. Fun to catch and there's is some nice ones to be caught.


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Pacific Ocean, nothing better to me than yellowtail and tuna!


----------

